# I need Disney's email address!



## TheTXTaylors5

I want to send a thank you to Disney on one of their CMs.  But, I can't find the email address mentioned on here.

*Thank you in advance!*

- Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Somebody gave it to me on another thread.  So, *this thread it closed.*

- Jennifer

Disney's email address:  *wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com*


----------

